# [SOLVED] High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!



## CW Design

I believe that I narrowed down that the source is indeed the power supply. It's a high pitch whine, similar to the sound that sometimes comes from a CRT monitor or Tube style TV. 

It's driving me crazy thought, offhand, does anyone have idea what could be causing this?

I am using an Antec SmartPower 2.0 SP-500 ATX12V 500W Power Supply. It's only just over a year old.

It does not sound like a mechanical whine as though the fan is producing it, more like its electronic, perhaps from the transformer?

Any help would be great, preferable before the neighborhood dogs start flocking to my front door.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Sounds likea failing bearing i would replace the psu before the fan goes out and the psu dies.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

but it could be dust so spray some compressed air in there


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

I'll have to remove it and hit it with the shop compressor. 

I just removed my CPU fan the other night and blasted it with air, can you believe just a little dust stuck to it reduced its cooling effiicency about 7 degrees celcius?

It's not bearings though, definitely not the fan, I stopped it and still got the noise. Something in there is creating this sound....who knows, maybe a blast of air will help.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Mkae sure none of the caps are swelling or leaking


----------



## HawMan

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Download SpeedFan and post your Voltages.


It could just be a faulty supply from Antec ( Hey - They cant be the best 100% of the time :grin::grin: )


Also : Dont attempt to take appart the PSU to clean any dust out as its very dangerous.


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Vcore: 1.44v
+12V: 12.52V
3.3V: 3.34V
Vcc: 5.04V
Vin2: 0.00V
5Vsb: 4.80V
Vbat: 0.00


----------



## Doby

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

That could be a sign of a over worked psu,there has also been soom reports of antecs producing this noise as they age, some call it "coil whine" and there is no known solution.

A few years back antec had a bad batch of psu they produced since then the realized this and are much improved, I wonder if you don't have one of these.

If its under warranty I would rma it


----------



## mattlock

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Mkae sure none of the caps are swelling or leaking


Owned could've hit the nail on the head here. The Antec True Power 2 and Smart power series have been know to have issues with bad caps. Look over the caps on the board, but it's possible you PSU is the issue. 12.52v on the 12v rails is very close to been out of spec on the high side. The high limit is 12.6v.

If you opt for another Antec unit, stick the TP3 Trio, NeoHe, or Earthwatts series. All are made by Seasonic and are very good units. Trio would be my choice.


Very good advice Doby.ray: I need to work on my typing skills.:grin:


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Doby, I bought this unit last year from New Egg, not sure what the warranty is, but i'll call Antec tomorrow if I get the chance. You mention checking the "caps" on the board. I assume you mean capacitors inside the PSU?

Mattlock, thanks for the info, I'll peruse a replacement just in case I need to go that route.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

I ment in the psu but no hurt in checking the motherboard to


----------



## mattlock

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

I believe the trio 650 is on sale at Newegg right now for $80-$90. Provantage.com has the best everyday prices on Antec PSUs that I've found.


----------



## poke45

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Have u recently moved house, or changed location of PC?

I had exactly the same problem with my power supply, drove me mad - especially when I discovered the electric heater in the next room was making exactly the same noise. Turns out some places just have "noisy" electricity or something, the whine will be a harmonic frequency of 50Hz (in the uK - probably 60Hz in the states) to do with the Alternating Current of the power coming into the building.

Anyway, it's not a safety issue I'm led to believe - if this is the cause you just need to buy a mains "conditioner" which is probably about twice the cost of a typical surge protector and that will cure the problem. Well, it did with me...


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

OK, so I contacted Antec customer service about this. I told them on MONDAY, to please send me all info on how to proceed with an RMA.

I am being kind in saying they are complete and total idiots.

FIVE days later, and the only responses I get to my e-mails are asking me to let them know if i want to proceed with an RMA and they will e-mail instructions. I say YES, and I just get another e-mail asking me if I want to proceed. The best part is these are NOT cut and paste e-mails from them, they are clearly written by an individual.

This all started with a phone call to them on Monday BTW, they take all of your info, only to e-mail you a link to an RMA page, where you have to input the SAME EXACT info you just gave them on the phone. From there on in it's all done via e-mail. As to WHY they cannot just take the info over the phone like just about every other company is beyond me.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*



CW Design said:


> Doby, I bought this unit last year from New Egg, not sure what the warranty is, but i'll call Antec tomorrow if I get the chance. You mention checking the "caps" on the board. I assume you mean capacitors inside the PSU?
> 
> Mattlock, thanks for the info, I'll peruse a replacement just in case I need to go that route.


If it's been less than a year, then there's a chance you could RMA with Newegg instead of Antec. They have a 1 yr replacement warranty on most of the items they carry. Of course if it doesn't whine when hey plug it in they'll send the same unit back to you, but Antec will likely do the same thing.


----------



## linderman

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

I would take Mattlocks advice and get one of these:

*If you opt for another Antec unit, stick the TP3 Trio, NeoHe, or Earthwatts series. All are made by Seasonic and are very good units. Trio would be my choice.*

The TRIO 650 would be my choice


Antec had alot of trouble with their Smart Power sereis, they forced Channelwell their OEM manufacturer to cut costs for the units components, this resulted in crappy unreliable units.

when you get it back from RMA >>>> sell it off on ebay they are always guys looking for a PSU *cheap*


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*



linderman said:


> I would take Mattlocks advice and get one of these:
> 
> *If you opt for another Antec unit, stick the TP3 Trio, NeoHe, or Earthwatts series. All are made by Seasonic and are very good units. Trio would be my choice.*
> 
> The TRIO 650 would be my choice
> 
> 
> Antec had alot of trouble with their Smart Power sereis, they forced Channelwell their OEM manufacturer to cut costs for the units components, this resulted in crappy unreliable units.
> 
> when you get it back from RMA >>>> sell it off on ebay they are always guys looking for a PSU *cheap*


Antec is sending me an Earthwatts 500, they no longer make the Smart Power series or even offer it as a replacement. It would seem the Smart Power series was Antecs ******* child, even they no longer want anything to do with it.


----------



## linderman

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

ROFL


thats an understatement I dont think they even like to say the words "smart power" that was a really dumb move on antecs part; you can only cut the cheese so thin before you can see thru it


you did well though, the earth watts is high quality unit far superior to the "sleazy power"


----------



## mattlock

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*



CW Design said:


> Antec is sending me an Earthwatts 500, they no longer make the Smart Power series or even offer it as a replacement. It would seem the Smart Power series was Antecs ******* child, even they no longer want anything to do with it.


Very Nice! That's a heck of an upgrade...... for FREE.:4-clap:


----------



## speedster123

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

very nice indeed


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

OK, just finished my RMA, and they gave me the option of the Earthwatts or the Neo Power 500. I chose the Neo Power for the modular cable system. Should be here in 2 days.


----------



## CW Design

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Ahh, quiet at last. Just got in my Neo HE 500 unit and installed it. No more mental stress from the old power supply now.


----------



## Doby

*Re: High pitch whine from power supply driving me MAD!*

Good deal glad its all fixed


----------

